# Hey It's Snowing Dad...



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Good boy, Woody.  But make sure your dad's back is ok - shoveling is hard work!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pictures but Woody looks happier in the summer in the boat picture.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

I envy where you live! I'm in Georgia....no snow at all for my area this year. Woody looks happy to me


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sir Woody of NorCal sure looks good with some white snow highlights in his hair.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> Nice pictures but Woody looks happier in the summer in the boat picture.


He really wanted to go for a walk...that's the I'm waiting for the "okay, lets go for a walk look."

Pete


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just beautiful, the snow and Woody!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love these pics of Woody!!! And would you look at that, Woody has snow on his head and it didn't kill him. Wait till I show Bentley


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Thinking if his tail gets wagging fast enough you might not need to shovel..Been to visit around your part of the country to do some train watching with hubby and it sure is pretty.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

And a fine job he's doing of keeping an eye on things. Hope he didn't sit there too long--he could turn into a snow dog statue!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I love these pics of Woody!!! And would you look at that, Woody has snow on his head and it didn't kill him. Wait till I show Bentley


Something's not quite right with that boy 
I can't get Vinnie to come in from the snow.

Beautiful pictures Pete!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> While you shovel the deck I'll keep an eye on things out there...


Too funny. 



Bentleysmom said:


> And would you look at that, Woody has snow on his head and it didn't kill him. Wait till I show Bentley...


Sorry, Joyce. I'm with Bentley on this one. I haven't touched snow for about 18 years. And that time was only because my son begged us to take him to the snow when he was around 9 yrs. old. He lasted about 10 minutes. I was back in the car in 5...with the heater on.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I love these two snow pictures with Woody? 
BTW - why did you name him Woody? Nice name for a boy


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

love never dies said:


> I love these two snow pictures with Woody?
> BTW - why did you name him Woody? Nice name for a boy


I was reading one of Larry McMurtry's books (Lonesome Dove fame) at the time I was contacted by my local rescue. I just liked the way Woodrow sounded and thought Woody would make a great call name. I almost named him Jamison after one of the local streams I fish in the area.

Pete


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Woody kind of looks to me like, "hummm, what is this stuff?" Mine were out loving the snow last night too. Gunner making snow angels and Honey digging for rocks to push around in the snow.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the photos of Woody Pete, but surely it's gotta be super COLD on Woody's butt sitting on that snow...
I got cold just looking at these photos as we're having close to 40°C (104°F) days here... .. :wave:...


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

The dusting of white really completments Woody's pretty red coat. 

Rocket LOVES the snow, too. As it's melting away, he will find the one patch that's left in the yard and go out and lay on it. LOL!

We've been spending a lot of weekends in Northern MI this year skiing, but none of the rental condos allow dogs. We are seriously considering buying a condo up there, just so we can bring Rocket along. It kills me to leave him behind and then go up to a place that would be SO perfect for long walks in the woods and romping in the snow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your handsome Woody. The look on his face in the first one is so priceless!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> ...that's the I'm waiting for the "okay, lets go for a walk look."
> Pete


I know that look well...  Great pics Pete.



soxOZ said:


> I got cold just looking at these photos as we're having close to 40°C (104°F) days here... .. :wave:...


You're killing me Wally... it's -8°C (18°F) here and snowing.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, grab the shovel dad, I need your help finding those gophers


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

soxOZ said:


> Love the photos of Woody Pete, but surely it's gotta be super COLD on Woody's butt sitting on that snow...
> I got cold just looking at these photos as we're having close to 40°C (104°F) days here... .. :wave:...


Thanks Wally...it's 15 degrees F here this AM...104 F is a bit on the warm side for my taste. But I am looking forward to the warm weather and wet wading in shorts and a t-shirt.



CStrong73 said:


> The dusting of white really completments Woody's pretty red coat.
> 
> Rocket LOVES the snow, too. As it's melting away, he will find the one patch that's left in the yard and go out and lay on it. LOL!
> 
> We've been spending a lot of weekends in Northern MI this year skiing, but none of the rental condos allow dogs. We are seriously considering buying a condo up there, just so we can bring Rocket along. It kills me to leave him behind and then go up to a place that would be SO perfect for long walks in the woods and romping in the snow.


A good time to buy with housing prices the way they are and I'm sure you'd put a BIG SMILE on Rockets face.. Woody does the same thing with that final patch of snow...I think it's just in their genes.



Otter said:


> I know that look well...  Great pics Pete.
> 
> 
> You're killing me Wally... it's -8°C (18°F) here and snowing.


Thanks Joe...those were taken with a little waterproof point & shoot I've got. I was afraid to bring out the EOS 5D...

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Yep, grab the shovel dad, I need your help finding those gophers


Hey Steve...it is fun to watch him track those voles under the snow. He's probably trying to figure out why's Dad shoveling in all the wrong spots.:doh:

Pete


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It is fun to watch Pete  Taking those little snacks out of Fiona's mouth though...she is a pro at it.

I too look forward to wading the waters, can't come too soon.

Ever try to get a macro shot of the snowflakes? My friend pointed them out on his Flatcoat last weekend but I didn't have the camera with me. You could see the patterns of the flakes with the naked eye.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor Woody has never been able to capture one, at least that I'm aware of. Maybe we can arrange to have Fiona give him some lessons.

No, I've never tried the macro shots on snow flakes but have seen some incredible images of the same on the different photo sites I visit. The structure of a single flake is truely amazing. Spider webs are pretty neat as well.

Pete


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

That is too cute, what a gorgeous boy.


----------

